# Duda con los controladores de scooter eléctrico



## ruslanvelazquez (Sep 9, 2022)

Mi duda es sobre las siglas o abreviaturas que tienen las cajas de las escooter, en las cuales van los cables de entrada de información al controlador. En todas las páginas que he buscado solo sale la conexión de a donde van cada cable a la moto( sensor Hall, sensor de puño, información digital y otros) eso se como se conectan en la moto, de ver las tomas ya se por deducción a donde van. Pero cuando a veces me traen cajas sin las tomas o se le parten los cables dentro, ahí es donde empieza el problema, que no se en donde es que van soldados los cables.


----------

